# gairebé mai no treballo



## gvergara

Hola

Voldria saber si és obligatóri afegir la paraula _no_ quan fem servir un element negatiu (com ara l'adverb de freqüència _mai_) al davant del verb en una oració, par exemple

_Els diumenges *gairebé mai* *no* treballo._

Moltes gracies, Gonzalo


----------



## merquiades

gvergara said:


> Hola
> 
> Voldria saber si és obligatóri afegir la paraula _no_ quan fem servir un element negatiu (com ara l'adverb de freqüència _mai_) al davant del verb en una oració, par exemple
> 
> _Els diumenges *gairebé mai* *no* treballo._
> 
> Moltes gracies, Gonzalo


 
Hola Gonzalo  Es obligatori afegir NO en català amb tot element negatiu excepte NI i SENSE.Exemples:  No van mai enlloc... Mai no faries res per a ningú... No vindrà pas demà... No té cap valor.... No es gaire lluny... Ningú no va dir res.... PERÒ... Ni diré ni faré res més.... Van entrar sense saludar ningú.  Salut!


----------



## gvergara

merquiades said:


> Hola Gonzalo Es obligatori afegir NO en català amb tot element negatiu excepte NI i SENSE.Exemples: No van mai enlloc... Mai no faries res per a ningú... No vindrà pas demà... No té cap valor.... No es gaire lluny... Ningú no va dir res.... PERÒ... Ni diré ni faré res més.... Van entrar sense saludar ningú. Salut!


Hola:

Tot i aquesta opinió, he trobat, a la mateixa novel·la, oracions en què es respecta aquesta regla, i oracions en què s'ha omés la partícula "no". 

_"Peró *mai* parlava directament d'Irlanda"_
_"*Mai no* suspenia, si no me'n sortia només m'obligava a repetir l'exercici"_
_"*Mai* vaig ingressar en el restringit club dels caps que valien més de cinquenta lliures"_
*De "La pell freda" d'Alberto Sánchez*

De què depén aquesta elecció? Gràcies

Gonzalo (corregiu tots el meus errors sis plau )


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Aquest fenomen sovint s'anomena "doble negació" i se n'ha tractat en alguns altres fils al fòrum. Mira't aquest, que és extens i potser t'ajudarà.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=342847

A part d'això, que es faci servir o no depèn de com ho entén cadascú, i si s'alternen en un mateix text com el teu, és per poca consistència de criteris, per res més.


----------



## merquiades

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tot i aquesta opinió, he trobat, a la mateixa novel·la, oracions en què es respecta aquesta regla, i oracions en què s'ha omés la partícula "no".
> 
> _"Peró *mai* parlava directament d'Irlanda"_
> _"*Mai no* suspenia, si no me'n sortia només m'obligava a repetir l'exercici"_
> _"*Mai* vaig ingressar en el restringit club dels caps que valien més de cinquenta lliures"_
> *De "La pell freda" d'Alberto Sánchez*
> 
> De què depén aquesta elecció? Gràcies
> 
> Gonzalo (corregiu tots el meus errors sis plau )



Normalment la frase catalana ha de tenir "no", però, ara en molts dialectes, aquest "no" comença a desaparèixer per influència del castellà.


Article de Vikipedia "interferències gramaticals del castellà sobre el català"
Eliminació de negacions
Desaparició de l'adverbi "no" quan apareix abans a l'interior de la frase un adverbi negatiu, exactament com en castellà. Per exemple "Mai vindré" en lloc de "mai no vindré".

"Cap", "mai", "ningú" i "res"
Aquest adverbi i pronoms ja no s'utilitzen en frases condicionals i interrogatives en el sentit de les seves formes afirmatives, és a dir, d'"algun cop", d'"algú" i d'"alguna cosa" o "quelcom". "Ha vingut algú avui?" en comptes del català "que ha vingut ningú avui?". "Si mai véns fes-m'ho saber". "Vols que et dugui res?".


----------



## x03po

_Els diumenges *gairebé mai* *no* treballo_

_Jo diria que això és una doble negació. El que vindria a dir és que els diumenges treballa._


----------



## ursu-lab

Gairebé -> "quasi" -> "casi" en castellà;
Gairebé mai (no) -> "casi nunca" en castellà.

Els diumenge *gairebé mai* *no *treballo -> Els diumenges *no *treballo *gairebé mai*:

los domingos no trabajo casi nunca / casi nunca trabajo.

De l'Optimot (definició de "frase feta"):

Frase d'una llengua que té una forma estereotipada i invariable,  el significat de la qual no pot ser deduït del significat dels seus  components, i que *gairebé mai no* es pot traduir literalment d'una  llengua a una altra.

= no es pot traduir gairebé mai.


----------



## Rintoul

x03po said:


> _Els diumenges *gairebé mai* *no* treballo_
> 
> _Jo diria que això és una doble negació. El que vindria a dir és que els diumenges treballa._


 
No, el català no treballa amb aquesta lògica. Penso que et confon el castellà.

"Gairebé mai no treballo" = "no treballo gairebé mai".  No hi ha lloc a equívoc.


----------



## ryba

Hola.



x03po said:


> _Els diumenges *gairebé mai* *no* treballo_
> 
> _Jo diria que això és una doble negació. El que vindria a dir és que els diumenges treballa._


Té raó en Rintoul. No hi pot haver doble negació perquè el mot _mai_ en una oració no nega res.

Si t'hi fixes bé, la llengua que "manca de lògica" és l'espanyol, en aquest cas. Si _nunca_ vol dir ‘never’, llavors què pot voler dir la frase «Te amaré más que nunca»?! 

En català:

sense negació: *mai *=* ever* (o ‘never’, però tan sols en respostes: Has menjat mai cargols? —No, mai. -> elipsis de «[No, mai] no n'he menjat»)
amb negació: *mai no ... */* no ... mai* = *never*

Perfectament lògic, no?

Fixa't com la _n_ de la paraula anglesa _never_ (i d'altres paraules, com ara _neither_, _nor_, etc.) significa negació tal com _no_ en català.

» No treballo mai. = No trabajo nunca.

Fins ací, tot bé, se sap que la persona «no trabaja» i no ho fa «nunca».

» Mai no treballo. = Nunca trabajo.

És ací on les coses en castellà es compliquen. La persona «trabaja» i ho fa «nunca»?! Curiosament, en aquesta llengua, no s'utilitza _no_ quan _nunca_ precedeix el verb i el sentit es queda negatiu.

En castellà:

sense negació: nunca = never / ever
amb negació (o no?!): no ... nunca / nunca ... = never

Aquesta "confusió" duu a que p.ex. no sigui possible fer servir _nunca_ en preguntes com en català o en italià:

Dina, dimmi la verità, hai mangiato mai un pipistrello? [Alice In Wonderland]

anglès: Have you ever ... ?

encara que sí que _nunca_ pot significar ‘ever’ en algunes construccions, herència del castellà antic:

Es el mejor libro nunca (escrito).

anglès: It is the best book ever.

Obviament, no vull pas dir que l'espanyol i les seves solucions gramàticals siguin pitjors que les catalanes, és clar que no. Menys lògiques, hmm, això tampoc no és cert ja que qualque lògica tenen, al cap i a la fi la gent es comunica sense gaires problemes. Ço que vull dir és que el sistema català genuí (no "català light" castellanitzat!) és més ordenat, perfectament clar. Clar i català.


----------



## ursu-lab

ryba said:


> Aquesta "confusió" duu a que p.ex. no sigui possible fer servir _nunca_ en preguntes com en català o en italià:
> 
> Dina, dimmi la verità, hai mangiato mai un pipistrello? [Alice In Wonderland]




Clar i català, d'acord. Tanmateix, en italià (que és la meva llengua) l'exemple que has proposat només es considera correcte amb frases interrogatives. 
Amb afirmacions, preguntes i negacions, la construcció més habitual és:

*non *hai *mai *mangiato un pipistrello? 

Amb "auxiliar + *adverbi de temps* + participi passat" (com en francès) i si l'adverbi indica un temps negatiu (mai=0), també s'ha d'afegir l'adverbi de negació "non":


*Non *hai *mai *letto questo libro? / hai mai letto questo libro? 
No, *non *l'ho *mai *letto.  / no, l'ho mai letto.  / mai non l'ho letto  / mai l'ho letto.


----------



## gica

Em permets una pregunta? I "_Non l'ho letto mai_", seria correcte? Gràcies.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sí, és correcte, però amb el "mai" després del participi passat és una mica més enfàtic.


----------



## merquiades

merquiades said:


> Normalment la frase catalana ha de tenir "no", però, ara en molts dialectes, aquest "no" comença a desaparèixer per influència del castellà.
> 
> 
> Article de Vikipedia "interferències gramaticals del castellà sobre el català"
> Eliminació de negacions
> Desaparició de l'adverbi "no" quan apareix abans a l'interior de la frase un adverbi negatiu, exactament com en castellà. Per exemple "Mai vindré" en lloc de "mai no vindré".
> 
> "Cap", "mai", "ningú" i "res"
> Aquest adverbi i pronoms ja no s'utilitzen en frases condicionals i interrogatives en el sentit de les seves formes afirmatives, és a dir, d'"algun cop", d'"algú" i d'"alguna cosa" o "quelcom". "Ha vingut algú avui?" en comptes del català "que ha vingut ningú avui?". "Si mai véns fes-m'ho saber". "Vols que et dugui res?".



Segons la norma valenciana, sembla que la doble negació és opcional:
(pàgina 232)

http://www.avl.gva.es/PDF/GNV.pdf

................
a) Totes les paraules negatives exigixen l'adverbi negatiu quan es posposen al verb, però poden usar-se amb l'adverbi o sense l'adverbi quan s'anteposen al verb:

No l'ha convidat ningú.
                 i                Ningú (no) l'ha convidat.
No va protestar cap assistent.
                 i                Cap assistent (no) va protestar.
No m'ho hauria pensat mai. 
                 i                Mai (no) m'ho hauria pensat.

El mateix ocorre amb l'adverbi "tampoc" o amb sintagmes coordinats amb la conjunció negativa "ni":

Jo no ho sabia tampoc. 
                 i                Jo tampoc (no) ho sabia.
No ho sabíem ni ella ni jo.
                 i                Ni ella ni jo (no) ho sabíem.
.................


----------



## scorpio1984

Rintoul said:


> No, el català no treballa amb aquesta lògica. Penso que et confon el castellà.
> 
> "Gairebé mai no treballo" = "no treballo gairebé mai". No hi ha lloc a equívoc.


 
Però... si volguéssim dir que no treballa mai els diumenges no podríem dir: "quasi mai treballo els diumenges"??

 ara estic dubtant fins i tot en la meva pròpia llengua....


----------



## xerroclar

Posats a negar doblement, o més,  fem cas de les paraules de l'avi quan explicava que a partir d'aquest dia *mai no res no serà pas igual*.


----------

